# Oil painting video



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Here is a skilled painter that has made a very good instruction video. He paints in a very traditional technique with a traditional palette.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Here is part 2. Notice that he uses the traditional and expensive pigments cerulean and cobolt. Phtalo blue is a beautiful neutral blue that can replace cobolt, and easily gives cerulean if mixed with green. However, it is a very strong pigment. Supposedly, it creates difficulties, and that's why many painters keep to the old pigments, although they are probably 10 times more expensive if you take cost-effectiveness into account. He also sometimes uses flake white, which is lead. This is a pigment that ought to be prohibited. He uses its for highlights, where zink is perfectly fine, because it doesn't yellow. (One shouldn't use zink in the underpainting, because it has a deteriorating effect.) The best alternative would be strontium, however.


----------

